# Calculator question



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 19, 2012)

OK, this is the thing...when i was at college i bought a TI-86, TI-92 Plus, TI-89....took the FE after college had to buy Fx115 MS... bought 2 of those...they were so cheap i wouldnt risk it not having a spare....then took PE and bought 2 of the FX115 ES...because was a lot better on complex numbers....so i have 7 calculators.... ive been using one of the FX115 MS at work but couldnt find any use for the graphing calculators at work.....those any one of you use the graphic calculator to full potential at work or just use it to add, substract, devide and multiply simple calculations?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 19, 2012)

5318008 upside down on your calculator spells "BOOBIES"...what else do you need?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2012)

I never had a graphing calculator - I'm just a few years too old, apparently. I can do everything I need (caveat - as an environmental engineer) with the Casio 115-ES.

HOWEVER: I recently got myself a graphing calculator, for the first time, as part of an effort to refresh myself on calculus. I'm pretty amazed at what it can do (TI Nspire CX CAS). It's almost not fair, and in fact, I have had to consciously stop myself from using it too much, so I make sure I still re-learn the calculus and algebra properly. I still keep the Casio nearby, though, since it is a lot faster to use than the TI for actual calculating (as opposed to "math").

I wouldn't ditch the graphing calculator yet - maybe keep just one of them. But you probably won't need it much in the working world. (the only reason I am using one is because I am starting a asters program and decided I'd better get my math skills up). By the time you're my age, and your memory has failed and you find you need to re-learn math, there will probably be much better graphing calculators available anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2012)

Most of what I use my graphing calculator (TI-86) for can be done on my cell-phone (add subtract, etc), but once in a while I will use it for unit conversions or interpolating.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 20, 2012)

unit conversions are what i most ly use mine for other than the basics...since they don't provide calculators here


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2012)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> OK, this is the thing...when i was at college i bought a TI-86, TI-92 Plus, TI-89....took the FE after college had to buy Fx115 MS... bought 2 of those...they were so cheap i wouldnt risk it not having a spare....then took PE and bought 2 of the FX115 ES...because was a lot better on complex numbers....so i have 7 calculators.... ive been using one of the FX115 MS at work but couldnt find any use for the graphing calculators at work.....those any one of you use the graphic calculator to full potential at work or just use it to add, substract, devide and multiply simple calculations?


I love my TI-89. I can't say I ever use the graphing feature but I do appreciate the larger screen and the ability to scroll up and grab any equation or answer from the history. Occasionally I'll use some features the TI-89 has that the "PE Exam calculators" do not (like unit conversions).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> I love my TI-89. I can't say I ever use the graphing feature but I do appreciate the larger screen and the ability to scroll up and grab any equation or answer from the history. Occasionally I'll use some features the TI-89 has that the "PE Exam calculators" do not (like unit conversions).


Ditto.


----------

